# Audi Water Pump Replacement - Impeller Controversy



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts.com is pleased to release our 'Water Pump Impeller Controversy' video.

When nearing a timing belt and water pump replacement interval, many owners carefully research different timing belt kits and their individual components. A key component of any timing belt kit is the water pump. If you've researched water pumps at all, you may have noticed a controversy regarding the impeller material. Plastic or steel?

We've read some comments in the newsgroups and realize that helping Audi owners expand their knowledge regarding this subject is important. That's why Blauparts created this video that answers many of the questions regarding this subject. Such as:

• Why do many claim that 'plastic' water pump impellers are junk? 
• Why have water pumps with 'plastic' impellers failed?
• Are water pumps with steel impellers always the best choice?
• What advancements have automobile manufacturers made to improve water pump reliability?
• How can you respect your car?

These questions and many more are answered in Blauparts' informative video. Enjoy!



*Blauparts Audi Parts Department*


----------

